# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Freezing Time In Your Dreams?

## maciuncio99

Ive been told that deam time is simillar to actuall time but...I think it is possible to freeze it. I know a few people who made a 10min dream last a couple of days. One guy even went on a 2 week vacation&#33; What do you guys think?

----------


## Seeker

I&#39;ve also heard reports of this happening and believe it is possible up to a certain extent.  

One thing to ask the guy that went on vacation for two weeks is if he experienced the entire two weeks contiguously or were there holes in that time.

The human brain is only capable of so much.  Chemical reactions are involved in the creation of memories and the logging of experience.  10 minutes to two weeks is 2016x speedup.

----------


## CheshireMischief

I&#39;ve found it possible at times to freeze individual dream characters, even small groups of them. A total stop of time would be a great feat. I guess you could imagine yourself as Hiro Nakamura from the show Heroes. I use video game and movie influences all the time to give me a better insight while going about a task like this one. Hope this helps, I&#39;ll be trying it out myself, sounds like mad fun.

----------


## maciuncio99

> I&#39;ve also heard reports of this happening and believe it is possible up to a certain extent.  
> 
> One thing to ask the guy that went on vacation for two weeks is if he experienced the entire two weeks contiguously or were there holes in that time.
> 
> The human brain is only capable of so much.  Chemical reactions are involved in the creation of memories and the logging of experience.  10 minutes to two weeks is 2016x speedup.
> [/b]



He said it was contigously, which is kinda shocking&#33;

----------


## blackberry829

Hmmm, time in dreams is quite interesting. Some people say that they&#39;ve had lucid dreams that last up to hundreds of years. Some people say they&#39;ve had dreams that have lasted just as long. I find it interesting, it&#39;s something that I want to try in a lucid dream. Not just freezing time though, time travel to like, five seconds back, then tackle myself, stopping myself from achieving lucidity, and seeing the effect. (probably nothing, but it&#39;d be interesting)

It&#39;d be pretty interesting to try freezing time a bit. Make a lucid dream seem like two weeks. If you ever feel stressed out at school/work, just take a week off in your dreams, but only a seven hours in real life&#33;

----------


## Metroid48

I like the idea of trying to prevent your past self from becoming lucid. It might actually break lucidity.

I do believe this is possible, though the one report of a person living 1000 years in a three year coma does seem far fetched. However, a couple of weeks to a year within 12 hours seems perfectly possible.

-Metroid48

----------


## arby

gahhh I dont feel like explaining this whole thing again...

search bar is your friend <3

(seriously)

----------


## maciuncio99

So I was able to freeze time in my last/first lucid dream and it seemed really long I was actually surprised this worked.

----------


## STsung

maciuncio99: hi, well I never thought of this as stopping the time (I can live in a dream for a long time continuously). 

I just wonder how you do it? it comes to me automitacally after induced LD but I never thought it to be something special. it&#39;s just here on these forums that people find it strange.

----------


## arby

> maciuncio99: hi, well I never thought of this as stopping the time (I can live in a dream for a long time continuously). 
> 
> I just wonder how you do it? it comes to me automitacally after induced LD but I never thought it to be something special. it&#39;s just here on these forums that people find it strange.
> [/b]



don&#39;t start thinking of it as strange or you might lose the ability =P

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I never thought of stopping time before in an LD, I&#39;ve stayed up to like two days in a dream (with gaps, so I don&#39;t think it counts) when sleeping for 9-10 hours, it does seem probable to stop time, if you believe without a doubt that it&#39;s true

----------

